# Redken Extreme - Deep Fuel.... I need help!



## user2 (Dec 2, 2005)

OK so I boguht this one after I've heard several people raving about it and now I want to try it but there are no directions on their packaging 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I heard that some people leave it in for 5-10 minutes, add some heat and rinse it out, other people leave it in for 5 minutes and rinse it out and use their regular conditioner after it!

Now I'm confused...

So please help me!

TIA!


----------



## user2 (Dec 2, 2005)

Ooops wrong forum, sorry!!


----------



## user3 (Dec 2, 2005)

I use a deep conditioner after I apply it. I leave it on for about 10min and then rinse. I use a conditioner afterwards because I don't like the smell of the deep fuel. Plus I need something to detangle my hair.


----------

